# Image erstellen



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juli 2001)

Hallo gfx'ler,

ich würde gerne folgendes Image erstellen: http://images.e-bw.de/layout.jpg

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand sagen, wie ich das mit PS 5.5 machen kann. (Ich hab' mit PS bereits ein paar Kleinigkeiten fertig gemacht)

Ich meine speziell die zwei unterschiedlichen Typen der Buttons auf der linken Seite (ohne Text!) und den oberen Bereich, wo "Ihr Firmenname" steht.

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juli 2001)

... oder gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man per Mausklick in der .jpg-Datei die RGB-Farb-Zusammensetzung des Maus-Punktes bekommt??


----------



## Matze (18. Juli 2001)

Zum 2. Punkt: Das Programm gibt es, nennt sich photoshop Fenster -> Informationen einblenden udn dann mit der Pipette übers Bild wandern und Du siehst die RGB-Werte des Bildpunktes, über den Du gerade wanderst.

Zum 1. Punkt: neues Bild in entsprechender Größe, Farbverlauf vom entsprechenden Blauton nach schwarz mit dem farbverlaufswerkzeug, fertig.

Der bereich unter Ihr Firmenname ist schon etwas komplizierter nachzubasteln, vor allem, wenn es exact sein soll. Da solltest Du Dir einfach den Hintergrund schicken lassen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

vielen Danke!! 

Die Problemlösung mit der Pipette hat sehr gut funktioniert. Die Buttons werde ich morgen auch selber hinbekommen, doch das Problem wird der obere Teil sein. Er muss nicht 100%ig identisch sein, sollte aber doch größere Ähnlichkeit haben. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, das (den oberen Teil) alleine fertig zu bekommen?

Danke,


----------



## Matze (18. Juli 2001)

Du kannst versuchen mit mehreren Verläufen auf mehreren Ebenen und jeweils ein bisserl was wegschneiden und drehen und so. Was ich so auf Anhieb sehe: Farbverläufe, halbtransparente Ebenen und Windeffekt.

Oder aber über den Kopierstempel, damit kannst Du ein Stück des Bildes (Größe mit Werkzeuggröße einstellbar) an eine andere Stelle kopieren und so versuchen, die Schrift zu überdecken. Allerdings wimmelt die von Dir gepostete Datei von Artefakten, deswegen würde ich diese Methode nicht empfehlen, die funktioniert am besten, wenn Du den Kram in höherer Auflösung hast und am Ende kleine Ungenauigkeiten mit dem Runterrechenn der Bildgröße ausbügeln kannst.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

die verschiedenen Ebenen und Farbverläufen hab' ich auch gesehen, aber hierbei wüsste ich nicht, wo und womit ich anfangen sollte. (Die drei Kreise fülle ich später mit anderen Grafiken)

Die zweite Idee ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings, wenn ich später noch eine Kleinigkeit ändern will, geht das ja nicht, oder?
Was meinst du mit Artefakte?


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Morgen,

Artefakte sind die kleinen Störungen, die in einem Bild bei zu starker Kompression entsehen. Zu sehen zB bei den hellbaluen Kreisen um die Bilder, die sollten wohl nur aus einer Farbe bestehen, man sieht aber leichte Farbverschiebungen durch die jpg-Kompression. Desweiteren scheint das Bild bevor es als jpr gespeichert wurde, mal teilweise ein gif gewesen sein. Das würde die teilweise recht harten Schritte in den Farbverläufen erklären.

Zum Nachbauen: da würde ich auf der unetrsten ebene mit dem Verlauf von hellblau nach schwarz anfangen,
dann die wiessen Stellen auf eine Ebene darüber (zB mit Airbrush-werkzeug und Weichzeichner, evtl noch Ebenenoptionen), dann noch diese blau und lila-Farbflecken mit Weichzeichner reinhauen und am Ende noch diese ganzen kleinen Linien, die teilweise mit dem Windfilter bearbeitet wurden. Heisst halt einfach ein wenig experimentieren, bis man halbwegs da ist, wo man hin will.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2001)

Morgen Matze,

*gähn* Ich bin noch viel zu müde, um anzufangen zu arbeiten. 

Merci beaucoup, ich werd' nach deiner Beschreibung vorgehen. Mal sehen, was draus wird. Was meinst du, wie lange ich dafür brauchen werde? (ganz grobe Schätzung)


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Also, wenn Du nicht so geübt bist aber es auch nicht allzuviele unvorhergesehene Probleme gibt, würde ich mal 2 stunden veranschlagen - aber unter Vorbehalt, korrekte Zeiteinschätzung für Arbeiten war schon immer meine Schwäche, Kram, für den ich 'ne Woche kalkuliert habe, hatte ich schon mehr als einmaal an einem Nachmittag fertig, andere kleine Sachen brauchen dafür Wochen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

wie bekomme ich den diese vielen kleinen Striche am oberen Rand hin oder muss ich die alle "von Hand" zeichnen??


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Am bequemsten, indem Du ein neues Bild mit Höhe: 1px und Breite: Abstand zwischen den Strichen + Strichstärke anlegst, Hintergrund transparent und dann eine Auswahl in der Strichstärke mit der gewünschten Farbe füllst, danach alles auswählst und Bearbeiten-> Muster festlegen, dann wechselst Du wieder zu Deinem Bild, neue Ebene, wählst einen entsprechenden Streifen oben mit dem Rechteckauswahlwerkzeug aus, gehst auf Bearbeiten->Fläche füllen->Muster und wählst das Muster aus, fertig.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

ich sitze vor dem Bild und komme nicht so recht weiter. Ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht, die ganzen verschiedenen Farbverläufe ineinander zu bekommen.
Mit dem Muster habe ich mir so ähnlich gedacht. Meinst du mit "neues Bild" eine neue Ebene??


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

irgendwann und irgendwie werde ich diese dummen Farbverläufe schon noch hinbekommen ....

... dann schon mal ein paar Schritte weiter: z.B.: Ich habe ein neues Bild mit schwarzem Hintergrund und zeichne nun einen Kreis hinein. Wie kann ich genau in den Kreis herein ein anderes Bild legen?


----------



## Matze (20. Juli 2001)

Hallo Arne, konnte nicht früher antworten, hoffe Du bist schon etwas weiter gekommen.

Erstmal: Mit neues Bild meinte ich auch neues Bild, das legst Du nur an, um Dein Muster zu erstellen, für mehr brauchst Du es eigentlich nicht. Könntest Du natürlich auch auf einer neuen Ebene machen, der Übersichtlichkeit halber mache ich das halt immer in einem neune Bild, aber Geschmackssache

Das mit dem Kreis würde ich so machen, dass ich das Bild, dass im Kreis liegen soll, in eine neue Ebene lege und den Kreis als Auswahl lade, die Auswahl umkehre (Strg+Umschalt+I) und alles, was ich nicht brauche, lösche. oder Du nimmst eine Ebenenmaske, Vorgehen ist genauso, nur nachdem Du die Auswahl auf der Ebene mit dem Bild erstellt hast, klcikst Du auf das "Maske hinzufügen"-Symbol unten auf der Ebenenpalette.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

ich hab' deine Methode mit dem neuen Bild genommen. Die vielen Striche im oberen Teil sehen schon richtig gut aus.

Nur, das, was ich irgendwie noch nicht richtig hinbekomme, sind diese vielen, ineinanderüberlaufenden Farbverläufe. ;((


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

soo, die Haupt- und Unterbutton auf der linken Seite zur Navigation habe ich fertig. Man merkt keinen Unterschied, ob's die aus dem Originalbild oder die Nachgemachten sind!!    

Leider habe ich mit dem oberen Teil noch große Probleme. Kann mir jemand mal erklären, wie ich so viele Farbverläufe ineinander bekomme und dann nicht nur von links nach rechts, sondern soll der Farbverlauf auch nach oben und unten angepasst sein. Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2001)

Hallo Arne,

Farbverläufe kannst Du natürlich nicht nur von links nach rechts machen, sondern je nachdem, von wo nach wo Du das Werkzeug anwendest, entsprechend in jede Richtung.

Eventuell musst Du einfach ein bisschen mit Transparenzverläufen (Ebenenmasken) und mehrfach übereinandergelgten Ebenen mit verschiedenen Ebenenmodi experimentieren.

Wie im Detial kann ich Dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich das jetzt selbst nachbauen, was mir etwas zu aufwändig ist


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

ja, du hast recht, das wäre zu aufwendig.

Aber vielleicht kannst du mir trotzdem nochmal helfen. Ich habe das ganze, was ich bisher hatte, nochmal komplett verworfen.

http://images.e-bw.de/Layout.gif

Ganz links in der Ecke ist ein Von-Oben-Nach-Unten-Verlauf von lila nach schwarz. Darüber ein Links-Nach-Rechts-Verlauf von Dunkel Blau nach Schwarz. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass zwischen dem Dunkel Blau, Schwarz und Lila auch noch ein Farbübergang ist bzw. die Kontraste nicht so stark sind? (Weichzeichner??)

Danke,


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2001)

Leg' die verschiedenen Verläufe auf verschiedene Ebenen, achte darauf, dass die Verläufe keine harten Kanten haben (entweder mit Weichzeichner, was aber auch den Verlauf noch stärker aufweicht, oder mit einer Ebenenmaske mit Verlauf von weiss nach schwarz (weiss sichtbar, schwarz unsichtbar).

Dann gibt's mehrere Möglichkeiten, die beiden verläufe zusammenzubringen: Über Ebenentransparenz der oberen Ebene kannst Du die darunterliegende durchscheinen lassen oder Du kannst über den Ebenenmodus "Ineinanderkopieren" auf der obersten Verlaufsebene etwas ähnliches bewirken. (oder ein Kombination aus beidem).
Wichtig ist halt vor allem, dass die Kanten weich sind, sonst siehst Du deutlich den Übergang.

Oder ne dritte Methode, wieder mit Ebenenmaske, auf den oberen Verlauf eine Ebenenmaske mit Transparenzverlauf (siehe oben), so dass der obere Verlauf zur Kante hin langsam transparent wird und so der untere Verlauf immer stärker durchscheint.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Juli 2001)

Hallo Matze,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Ebenenmaske drübergelegt. Sieht schon gar nicht schlecht aus. Noch ein bisschen Übung und ich komme dem Ziel schon ein Stück näher.

Wenn ich demnächst mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mir ein Buch über PhotoShop kaufen und dann mal durchackern.  ... erscheint mir als das Sinnvollste.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2001)

Freut mich, dass Du weiterkommst. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2001)

Hallo,

ich saß jetzt schon so viele Stunden an dem Bild, aber leider ist nie was Vernüftiges rausgekommen. Diese vielen Farbverläufe zu allen Seiten, die weißen Shapes mittendrin, etc. bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin.

Kann mir dabei irgendjemand helfen?

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. September 2001)

Hallo ihr Pixel-Gurus, *g*

ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Kann mir denn wirklich keiner von euch helfen? Ihr kennt euch doch da so gut, dass sowas für euch eine Kleinigkeit ist ....

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

hmmmm  ....

Na ja, was würde es mich denn kosten, wenn einer von euch "Gurus" mir das Bild erstellen würde ??


----------



## nanda (12. Oktober 2001)

Hi ArneE,

außerhalb von photoshop oder anderen grafikprogs kann man colors suuuper mit diesem kleinen tool picken:

http://user.tninet.se/~ddb786p/program/ 

Greetings
nanda


----------



## tilman (12. Oktober 2001)

*shapes*

also hallo arnold(grins)

was du versuchst ist die manigfalltigen strukturen von photos per hand(mit Photoshop tools) nachzuahmen, wird dir kaum gelingen.

also, du musst nach einem bild mit diesen shapes suchen, und das dann in den hintergrund unter die farbverlaufe packen. kommt gut, unter garantie


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand nun beim Erstellen des Bildes helfen bzw. was würde es kosten, wenn mir das jemand komplett erstellen würde?
(Die Button auf der linken Seite habe ich selbst hinbekommen)


----------



## ephiance (12. Oktober 2001)

mhm ich wäre mit 999.999$ zufrieden


----------



## Mindstorm (12. Oktober 2001)

mich gibt's schon für 999.998$.  ;-)

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## ephiance (12. Oktober 2001)

nene liegts jetzt im trend sich sachen "machen zu lassen" oder warum wollen die ganzen leute nix mehr lernen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,

*solche Antworten gehören in den Bereich der unnötigen!!*

Wie man unschwer anhand meiner Postings erkennen kann, ist PhotoShop für mich noch verdammt neu. Und folglich bekomme ich Dinge natürlich nicht genauso gut und schnell wie Profis im GFX-Bereich hin.
Dann, weil mir wohl keiner helfen konnte oder wollte, habe ich gefragt, wie teuer es wäre, wenn mir jemand das Bild erstellen würde.

Ich programmiere mittlerweile 6 Jahre in Delphi und auch schon länger in Perl. Wie entmutigend hätte es für Anfänger sein müssen, wenn ich in Foren auch "Selber lernen" oder ähnliche Weisheiten geschrieben hätte. Vielleicht solltest du auch mal über den Sinn und Zweck von Informationen im Internet oder auch von Foren nachdenken!

Diesen Beitrag könnte ich endlos fortführen, doch ich belasse es mal bei diesem "kleinen" Denkanstoss ....


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Arne,

sorry, aber ich hab' einfach zu viel um die Ohren zur Zeit, um mich um anderes zu kümmern, ich wollte eigentlich letztes Wochenende mal 'rumprobieren, um was vernünftiges hinzubekommen, aber hatte einfach keine Gelegenheit - und abends hab' ich einfach nicht die Nerven, mich noch mit "fummeligen" Arbeiten zu beschäftigen.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass Du Dich schon lange genug mit dem Problem rumquälst, als dass jemand behaupten könnte, dass Du nichts lernen willst - ansonsten: wenn Du sogar bereit wärst, dafür zu zahlen, sehe ich kein Problem darin, nachzufragen, ob es jemand anderes für Dich machen könnte! Es wird sich doch wohl jemand hier finden lassen, der das hinbekommt und ein paar Mark extra gebrauchen kann (zB ein Schüler, der sich gerne sein taschengeld aufbessern würde).

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Matze,

ja, das sehe ich ganz genauso wie du.

Die Hits von diesem Thema steigen und steigen .... kann mir denn keiner helfen bzw. will sich niemand ein bisschen Geld verdienen??


----------



## ephiance (20. Oktober 2001)

sorry wenn du das falsch verstanden hast aber ich meinte damit warum du es dir machen lassen willst wenn du es selber kannst ! genau wie du ja sagtest mit delph!wir haben ja alle mal angefangen wir (naja ich kann ja nix  ) haben doch auch alle mal angefangen du musst halt probieren warum fragst du nicht wie mach ich das und das sondern willst dir des machen lassen 
bidde versteh das jetzt nich wida falsch ich meine nur DU! kannst es doch selber es sei denn du kannst gründe nennen wie zeit usw. dann versteh ich deine anfrage natürlich
und die frage wie viel es kostet is meistens schlecht ich würde an deiner stelle hinschreiben wie viel es dir wert ist und dann folgen weitere gespräche das dazu und ich geh ersma essen 
<-edit->
wäre natürlich bereit das zu machen nachdem ich bei dir so tief in ungnade gefallen bin natürlich nur wenn du mich wills  
<-edit->


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Darkmastah,



> (...) wenn du es selber kannst.


Ich würde das ja schon gerne selber können, aber mein Wissen/Können reicht dazu in PhotoShop leider einfach noch nicht aus.



> (...) warum fragst du nicht wie mach ich das (...)


Habe ich doch ein paar Mal, aber anscheinend konnte / (wollte) bis auf Matze mir niemand helfen.



> es sei denn du kannst gründe nennen wie zeit usw. dann versteh ich deine anfrage natürlich


Ich kann die Stunden, die ich in das Image gesteckt habe, längst nicht mehr zählen. An der Zeit lang es also nicht, sondern einfach an der bei mir in PhotoShop noch mangelnden Erfahrung.



> ich geh ersma essen


Ich wünsche guten Appetit gehabt zu haben 



> wäre natürlich bereit das zu machen nachdem ich bei dir so tief in ungnade gefallen bin natürlich nur wenn du mich wills


Meinst du das jetzt ehrlich? :{} Wenn ja, würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen! 

Alles Weitere könnte man dann doch per eMail abklären .... Meine ist: Arne@e-bw.de


----------



## ephiance (21. Oktober 2001)

jop das bild würd ich dir bauen aber besorg dir doch ebend icq ich steh nich so auf mail hab auch eigentlich keine richtige  meine icq
steht ja da unten! :-(


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Oktober 2001)

Schon passiert ...


----------



## sphinx3k1 (21. Oktober 2001)

klar !! es gibt keinen anderen weg !! Die musst du natürlich von Hand zeichnen !!!!

---Pause---

Natürlich NICHT !! öffne ein neues bild 2*2 px und dann machste links einen schwarzen Strich ( oder ne andere Farbe ) und lässt diesen als Muster abspeichern. Späterz kannst du dann deine Ebene markieren und das Muster dezent drübelegen und dementsprechend färben oder verändern. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel ! Asonsten kannste mcih auch anlabern unter: ICQ#93809829

mfg sphinx


----------



## sphinx3k1 (21. Oktober 2001)

uups falsch gepostet !! hö hö


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

Darkmastah hat mir ein Bild erstellt. Es sieht anders aus und auch noch viel besser!! 

An der Stelle gleich noch mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Mindstorm (21. Oktober 2001)

ei dann poste es doch wenigstens mal, damit wir es auch bewundern können!!!!!!!!

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

hier der Link zum Bild:

http://images.e-bw.de/Head.jpg


----------

